# Complementary use of Waikoloa Village pools



## drbrandt (Aug 5, 2016)

Are Kingsland owners granted complementary parking pass and/or day passes to the Waikoloa Village pools when they stay at Bay Club or Kohala?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 5, 2016)

drbrandt said:


> Are Kingsland owners granted complementary parking pass and/or day passes to the Waikoloa Village pools when they stay at Bay Club or Kohala?



You access to the hotel pools is based on where your staying, not where you own.  

If you stay at Kings Land or Kohala Suites you get the parking and pool access at the hotel.  If you stay at Bay Club you have to pay to use the hotel pools. 

If you happen to be Elite with HGVC, you can use the Kings Land pool while staying at Bay Club.  Otherwise Bay Club guests can use the pools at Kohala and Bay Club.


----------



## Shmiddy (Aug 5, 2016)

My understanding is the only Kingsland guests can access the hotel pool, Kohala Suites guests don't get free access.


----------



## holdaer (Aug 5, 2016)

Shmiddy said:


> My understanding is the only Kingsland guests can access the hotel pool, Kohala Suites guests don't get free access.



*Kohala Suites by HGVC*:

"Superbly positioned on the sunny Kohala Coast of Hawaii's Big Island, Kohala Suites by Hilton Grand Vacations Club provides a relaxing haven in the heart of magnificent Waikoloa. Tastefully appointed suites blend a casually elegant tropical style with distinctive amenities and furnishings. The extraordinary Big Island gives visitors the opportunity to witness the sight of an active volcano, visit a working coffee plantation, golf at championship courses or just enjoy relaxing poolside days in paradise. *Resort guests also have access to the restaurants, boutiques, pools, lagoon beach, spa and water recreation at the nearby Hilton Waikoloa Village Resort, as well as the amenities, fitness center and tennis facilities at the neighboring Bay Club resort*."


----------



## Shmiddy (Aug 5, 2016)

holdaer said:


> *Kohala Suites by HGVC*:
> 
> "Superbly positioned on the sunny Kohala Coast of Hawaii's Big Island, Kohala Suites by Hilton Grand Vacations Club provides a relaxing haven in the heart of magnificent Waikoloa. Tastefully appointed suites blend a casually elegant tropical style with distinctive amenities and furnishings. The extraordinary Big Island gives visitors the opportunity to witness the sight of an active volcano, visit a working coffee plantation, golf at championship courses or just enjoy relaxing poolside days in paradise. *Resort guests also have access to the restaurants, boutiques, pools, lagoon beach, spa and water recreation at the nearby Hilton Waikoloa Village Resort, as well as the amenities, fitness center and tennis facilities at the neighboring Bay Club resort*."



I stand corrected - Kohala guests can use the Hotel pools for free, but not the pools at the Kings.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 5, 2016)

Shmiddy said:


> My understanding is the only Kingsland guests can access the hotel pool, Kohala Suites guests don't get free access.



Wrong.  We stayed at Kohola Suites in May.  We could have used the hotel pools if we'd wished.  We also had free access to the spa facilities at the hotel.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 5, 2016)

Shmiddy said:


> I stand corrected - Kohala guests can use the Hotel pools for free, but not the pools at the Kings.



I don't remember being told we could NOT use the pools at Kingsland, but I also don't remember being told we could.  We were happy with the pool at Kohala Suites so we never ventured elsewhere for the pools.

Just found this:

Kohala Suites registered guests who have HGVC Elite membership status have complimentary access to the Kings’ Land pool and recreational facilties.

And this:

Guests at Kohala Suites can use the superpool at Kings Land -- and guests of both can also use the fantastic pool amenities at the Hilton hotel.


----------



## Shmiddy (Aug 5, 2016)

Luanne said:


> I don't remember being told we could NOT use the pools at Kingsland, but I also don't remember being told we could.  We were happy with the pool at Kohala Suites so we never ventured elsewhere for the pools.
> 
> Just found this:
> 
> ...



I actually called and checked - Kohala guests don't have access to the King's pools for free but do have access to the hotel pool. Don't know about Elite status access.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 5, 2016)

Shmiddy said:


> I actually called and checked - Kohala guests don't have access to the King's pools for free but do have access to the hotel pool. Don't know about Elite status access.



These were comments I found.  I couldn't find anything on the Hilton website that spoke to it.

As I said, when we stayed at Kohala Suites basically nothing was said about use of the Kingsland pools.


----------



## Shmiddy (Aug 5, 2016)

Bottom line is there are plenty of pool options at Waikoloa. The Kohala pool was redone a couple of years back and is nice, we usually stay at the Bay Club cause we like the larger units and use smaller pool with the 'snack shack' where they usually have some nice music going. Not crowded at all. This will be our first time staying at the Kings so we will see how we like it.


----------



## brp (Aug 5, 2016)

Shmiddy said:


> Bottom line is there are plenty of pool options at Waikoloa. The Kohala pool was redone a couple of years back and is nice, we usually stay at the Bay Club cause we like the larger units and use smaller pool with the 'snack shack' where they usually have some nice music going. Not crowded at all. This will be our first time staying at the Kings so we will see how we like it.



We do visit the Kohala pool on occasion, but we prefer the "quiet" pool over at Bay Club. Better bartender, generally 

Cheers.


----------



## drbrandt (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks for the answers everyone. I'm Elite Plus and own at Kingsland.  When I stay at Kingsland, I get complementary parking and pool passes to the Hilton Waikolia Village. If I stay at Bay Club, Will I get these complementary passes?


----------



## Luanne (Aug 5, 2016)

drbrandt said:


> Thanks for the answers everyone. I'm Elite Plus and own at Kingsland.  When I stay at Kingsland, I get complementary parking and pool passes to the Hilton Waikolia Village. If I stay at Bay Club, Will I get these complementary passes?



I think the only HGVC properties that get those are Kings Land and Kohala Suites.  If you stay at the Bay Club you can use the Kohala facilities (they share a check in area) but nothing else is complementary.

However, you may want to call and find out for sure.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 5, 2016)

If you stay at Bay Club there is a charge to use the other pools.  The owners voted not to pay the fee to use the other pools so each guest must decide if it's worth it.

Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 6, 2016)

drbrandt said:


> Thanks for the answers everyone. I'm Elite Plus and own at Kingsland.  When I stay at Kingsland, I get complementary parking and pool passes to the Hilton Waikolia Village. If I stay at Bay Club, Will I get these complementary passes?



According to the Elite website, you will have access to the Kings Land Clubhouse as one of your benefits:

http://www.hgvcelite.com/recognition/at-a-glance/

I assume that includes the pool at Kings Land.  I am not aware of any way to access the hotel pools without paying for a pass.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 6, 2016)

1Kflyerguy said:


> According to the Elite website, you will have access to the Kings Land Clubhouse as one of your benefits:
> 
> http://www.hgvcelite.com/recognition/at-a-glance/
> 
> I assume that includes the pool at Kings Land.  I am not aware of any way to access the hotel pools without paying for a pass.



If you are staying at Kingsland or Kohala Suites you can access the Hilton hotel pools free.  Only if you are staying at the Bay Club would you have to pay.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 6, 2016)

Luanne said:


> If you are staying at Kingsland or Kohala Suites you can access the Hilton hotel pools free.  Only if you are staying at the Bay Club would you have to pay.



Thanks, that's what i meant to say.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 6, 2016)

drbrandt said:


> Thanks for the answers everyone. I'm Elite Plus and own at Kingsland.  When I stay at Kingsland, I get complementary parking and pool passes to the Hilton Waikolia Village. If I stay at Bay Club, Will I get these complementary passes?



It seems that where you own is irrelevant. It is where you are staying that matters.


----------



## rfc0001 (Aug 8, 2016)

drbrandt said:


> Thanks for the answers everyone. I'm Elite Plus and own at Kingsland.  When I stay at Kingsland, I get complementary parking and pool passes to the Hilton Waikolia Village. If I stay at Bay Club, Will I get these complementary passes?


Elite is only good for KL pools, not HWV pools.  KL pools are much nicer IMO (3 water slides instead of one), toddler beach pool, adult quiet pool, etc.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 8, 2016)

rfc0001 said:


> Elite is only good for KL pools, not HWV pools.  KL pools are much nicer IMO (3 water slides instead of one), toddler beach pool, adult quiet pool, etc.



It depends on your needs.  If you are traveling with children I can see where the water slides, toddler beach pool would be interesting.  Traveling as an "older" couple dh and I were perfectly happy with the pool at Kohala Suites.


----------



## rfc0001 (Aug 8, 2016)

Luanne said:


> It depends on your needs.  If you are traveling with children I can see where the water slides, toddler beach pool would be interesting.  Traveling as an "older" couple dh and I were perfectly happy with the pool at Kohala Suites.


I was just commenting on KL vs HWV.  I agree the comparison of KS or BC vs. HWV is different and one may win over the other based on a lot of factors.  KL vs HWV pool is pretty straightforward.  KL has everything HWV has and more.  We still visit HWV probably once a trip, but really find no reason to most times - not worth the added trip.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 8, 2016)

rfc0001 said:


> I was just commenting on KL vs HWV.  I agree the comparison of KS or BC vs. HWV is different and one may win over the other based on a lot of factors.  KL vs HWV pool is pretty straightforward.  KL has everything HWV has and more.  We still visit HWV probably once a trip, but really find no reason to most times - not worth the added trip.



Thanks for the clarification.

Some years back we spent one night at Hilton Waikoloa Village as we had a gap night between timeshare stays.  After about half a day our dds were somewhat bored with the pools.  Only so many times you can go down a water slide. What entertained them after that was being able to buy food and drinks and charge it to the hotel room. 

On our most recent stay at Kohala Suites (just dh and I) we never even used the pools at the hotel.  As you said, not worth the added trip.


----------



## larryallen (Dec 14, 2016)

Great thread. I appreciate all the info. Anybody have any idea what current hotel pool access cost is if staying at Bay Club?


----------



## Luanne (Dec 14, 2016)

larryallen said:


> Great thread. I appreciate all the info. Anybody have any idea what current hotel pool access cost is if staying at Bay Club?


I did a quick Google search and found several posts from folks who said it was $160/day for up to 4 guests.  But I'm not sure if that is the most current information.  Probably the best way to find out would be to call either the Bay Club, or the Hilton.


----------



## frank808 (Dec 14, 2016)

A year ago i believe it was $150 for a 3 day pass for up to 4 people.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------

